# Impossible Dovetail Joint



## SwampRat (Aug 20, 2018)

I really enjoy watching this guy's videos. He's such a router nerd! I don't have a bandsaw yet, but one day I will and I intend to use this joint for something.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I guess that I do not understand what makes it "impossible." Looks like a standard joint to me that has been rounded using a band saw.


George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Obviously, it's not impossible ....*



GeorgeC said:


> I guess that I do not understand what makes it "impossible." Looks like a standard joint to me that has been rounded using a band saw.
> George


The title of the video is Impossible "Looking" Dovetail joint . It looks impossible, but obviously it ain't.


----------



## SwampRat (Aug 20, 2018)

GeorgeC said:


> I guess that I do not understand what makes it "impossible." Looks like a standard joint to me that has been rounded using a band saw.
> 
> 
> George


Yes, it is simply a standard dovetail, but by rounding off the corners a quite interesting look and feel is created. I thought it was pretty interesting in appearance.


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

Well it looks pretty dang cool, would be really nice in a chest or other large project.



-T


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

There are a few "impossible" styles of dovetail joints:

http://sawdustmaking.com/woodjoints/dovetails.htm#puzzle


----------

